# Montar franquicia APP.



## davitin (14 Feb 2011)

Buenas.

Resulta que me he metido en la pagina de la red de franquicias APP, y, mirando mirando, he visto que no cuesta muchos dinero montarla (6000 eruos acondicionar local), y dicen que tu te quedas con todo el dinero que ganas, supongo que ellos se quedaran con una cuota fija mensual.

Que opinais de estas tiendas? lo veis como una buena opcion?


----------



## 7º_Día (14 Feb 2011)

No es por joder, pero entre bares, peluquerias/salones de belleza, multitiendas y tiendas de informática, al español medio se le acaban las ideas para "su negocio".

P.D. Últimamente hay que añadir los compro-oro, que han salido como las setas.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

Vender ordenadores es un negocio del pasado. Olvídalo.


----------



## jotace (14 Feb 2011)

Tengo un conocido que montó una en un pueblo cerca de Valencia. 
Propuso un lugar en el que no había y los de APP le dieron el visto bueno. 
De momento, según cuenta, al menos le da para comer.
Y lo que dices, un local pequeñito y muy poca inversión.


----------



## neofiz (14 Feb 2011)

Pocas tiendas pequeñas de ordenadores sobreviven. Supongo que no solo yo tengo esa apreciación.

Los márgenes por producto que te llevarias tú es lo que tienes que averiguar. También si tú te encargas de los montajes a medida, reparaciones, modificaciones, etc ...

Por otro lado dos tiendas que hay en mi barrio no se dedican en exclusiva a la venta de hardware y realizan servicios de software/mantenimiento a empresas una, y cursos de informática la otra. Te lo digo por que no creo que sobrevivieran vendiendo como tienda abierta al público.

Por otro lado app tiene tienda online, y no creo que te lleves ningún pellizco de las ventas que hagan en tu zona.


----------



## bobolisto (14 Feb 2011)

No le ensuciéis el hilo al chaval, hombre!

mirate esto:
montar tienda app

otro montar tienda

otro mas


----------



## jmoraf (14 Feb 2011)

por mi zona había una APP y cerraron; por contra, hay unos que 'van por libre' y sobreviven.. mira lo que busca el cliente:

los equipos actuales son pepinos (y los de hace 4 años también), por lo que se venden pocos componentes (además los componentes tienen poco margen).. los que suelen comprar equipos nuevos van a lo barato sin saber lo que compran (no soy tonto) o a lo caro por 'calidad' (ECI).. te queda el sector del medio (en poder adquisitivo), que compara mucho, y aunque APP no es que sea cara.. no sé si las ventas dan para mantener tantos gastos

gastos: alquiler de local + autónomos + canon de franquicia


los que sobreviven, no venden mucho, tienen una tienda pequeñita, pero ofrecen mucho servicio técnico (instalar, reparar.. todo eso que la gente no sabe hacer).. incluso se hacen ellos los cables de red (que no es que sea difícil, pero en la mayoría de tiendas te venden uno que han comprado) supongo que para tener más margen..


----------



## Taxidermista (14 Feb 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> Por otro lado app tiene tienda online, y no creo que te lleves ningún pellizco de las ventas que hagan en tu zona.



Que yo sepa no hacen venta online, ves el material y precios en el catálogo online y luego encargas/reservas en la tienda física que más te convenga.


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2011)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Pues si, me he metido en foros y dicen que de lo que mas se gana es de la reparacion de ordenadores, que de eso siempre hay.

Tambien dicen que rico no te haces, pero que facturar, se factura, y un sueldo te puedes sacar.

Yo, con sacarme un sueldo de 1500 pavos o asi, ser mi propio jefe y hacer algo que me gusta me vale.

Lo bueno es que se empieza con poca pasta, y la idea seria en un pueblo pequeño, de esos de 10.000 habitantes o por ahi, que no haya competencia o la haya muy poca.

En pueblos de valencia puedes alquilar perfectamente un pequeño bajo por 300 euros o incluso menos al mes.


----------



## hijodeputa (14 Feb 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Que yo sepa no hacen venta online, ves el material y precios en el catálogo online y luego encargas/reservas en la tienda física que más te convenga.



Correcto, suelo comprar en una App y la web sirve de catálogo, luego lo recomendable es llamar a la tienda y encargar lo que sea o pasarse y hacerlo igualmente. 

A algunos foreros que no tienen ni idea y que opinan por masunear, tendrían que quemarlo a lo bonzo, sin consigna, por el mero hecho de ser unos solemnes estúpidos.


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Feb 2011)

De uno de los foros que te recomiendan....
este tío lo ha clavao:

_
Querido Juan:
Para montarte una tienda-franquicia de informática no te exigen estudios especiales - de hecho, la mayoría de las franquicias prefieren que no seas especialmente inteligente -.
Tus márgenes oscilarán entre el 4% y el 9% sobre lo que vendas, y de ese margen seguramente tendrás que pagar los numerosos gastos que contraerás en el ejercicio de tu trabajo.
Algunas franquicias (la que mencionas se encuentra entre ellas) atraen a usuarios de informática con un nivel algo superior al nivel medio, con ansias de encontrar precios muy bajos, y que absorberán más tiempo del normal en realizar sus compras -venta disco duro: 69 ** beneficio: 5€ ** 30 m. hablando de informática para ganar 5€ ** al año te lo traerá porque da problemas ** 30 m. invertidos en la devolución = 0.08 cts minuto -.
El primer año eres un "chollo" para los clientes, porque pensarás que tratándoles bien harás una gran "clientela". Pero cuando lleves 3 años, verás que ese tipo de clientes le compran al diablo por ahorrarse 1 €.
Si no tienes hijos ni hipotecas, te concederán la franquicia con una rapidez asombrosa; pero cuando te hagas "mayor", tengas que pagar el colegio al niño y la hipoteca al banco, mirarás con cara triste el pasado y te darás cuenta de tu equivocada apuesta.
Seguramente tendrás un amigo que decidió apostar por un local chiquitín de 20 m" y una cartera selecta de unas cuantas empresas (mejor si no son muchas, y sin embargo bien seleccionadas), y que ahora el tío gana mucho más pasta que tú y cobra bien su tiempo como profesional.
Espero que si ya has decidido por montarte tu flamante tienda...me equivoque.
Telerín_


----------



## ZPla (14 Feb 2011)

¿Has mirado info-coste? Lo digo porque las dos o tres tiendas APP en las que compré en su día han pasado todas a ser info-coste. Quizás las condiciones sean mejores (salvo que sea la misma empresa, que no lo sé).

Para vivir te tiene que dar, pero la tienda de barrio vive de arreglos y liberar móviles etc.

En todas las que he visitado tenían un local pequeño y poco stock, al ir todo por pedido prácticamente salvo lo típico: discos duos, teclados, ratones, fuentes de alimentacion etc.

Un saludo


----------



## macduro (14 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Resulta que me he metido en la pagina de la red de franquicias APP, y, mirando mirando, he visto que no cuesta muchos dinero montarla (6000 eruos acondicionar local), y dicen que tu te quedas con todo el dinero que ganas, supongo que ellos se quedaran con una cuota fija mensual.
> 
> Que opinais de estas tiendas? lo veis como una buena opcion?



NO es por nada , pero en Alicante las 4 o 5 tiendas APP que habia hace años fueron cerrando o cambiando de franquicia ... no se que pasa con APP pero en mi opinion algun fallo tiene para que eso pasara .Como comentan muchas APP son ahora infocoste , se ve que hubo alguna division interna ... 

En todo caso no veo ningun futurio en abrir una franquicia de informatica con la que esta crisis ...


----------



## plakaplaka (14 Feb 2011)

Yo conozco un par de ellas que se han "desfranquiciado" quitando el rótulo. 
Poder escoger distribuidores y vender lo que te salga del nabo es fundamental.


----------



## traficante (14 Feb 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> Por otro lado app tiene tienda online, y no creo que te lleves ningún pellizco de las ventas que hagan en tu zona.



No tienen tienda online, tienen catalogo online, pero tienes que buscar una tienda y encargar el articulo que quieres, unos dias despues lo tienen.

Las tiendas no necesitan tener almacen, solo dos o tres cosas en stock. La central de almacenes hace la entrega del material encargado los lunes y los jueves.

Si no hay otra tienda en el barrio, puedes sacar pasta, por contra, como dicen mas arriba, si hay una tienda por libre que lleva un tiempo por alli, olvidate de vender mucho. La gente para sus tiendas de informatica son muy fieles, excepto cuando van para el mensa.


----------



## ransomraff (14 Feb 2011)

Solo veo viable poner una tienda de informatica si no hay otra a menos de un kilometro o en el mismo pueblo/ciudad.


----------



## Eslacaña (14 Feb 2011)

En mi opinión los únicos negocios válidos y viables son aquellos en los cuales los ECI, Carrefour, Alcampo o similares no pueden meter sus pezuñas.


----------



## Great Dictator (14 Feb 2011)

Estamos dando la chapa para que todos estos temas los podamos hablar en un subforo. 

Cada dia son mas, los hilos parecidos a este y se nota que la gente quiere lanzarse a montar su propio negocio .Si centralizamos todas estas cuestiones podremos ayudarnos sin mucho esfuerzo

Entrad y votad, un subforo de estas características sería muy importante

Subforo emprendedores?


----------



## sos (14 Feb 2011)

Eslacaña dijo:


> En mi opinión los únicos negocios válidos y viables son aquellos en los cuales los ECI, Carrefour, Alcampo o similares no pueden meter sus pezuñas.



Un puticlu, hoyga.


----------



## flanagan (14 Feb 2011)

ZPla dijo:


> ¿Has mirado info-coste? Lo digo porque las dos o tres tiendas APP en las que compré en su día han pasado todas a ser info-coste. Quizás las condiciones sean mejores (salvo que sea la misma empresa, que no lo sé).
> 
> Para vivir te tiene que dar, pero la tienda de barrio vive de arreglos y liberar móviles etc.
> 
> ...



La tienda info-coste que abrió donde vivo yo no duró ni un año.
Yo estuve buscando unas memorias y donde mas barato me salieron fue en otra franquicia.

Olvídate de que en ningún sitio tengan stock alguno. Como mucho tienen dos o tres pares de placas base, tres discos duros, alguna memoria, dvd y poco mas. Los cartuchos de tinta hay que encargarlos.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (14 Feb 2011)

Hola:
Cerca de donde vivo cerraron una hace ya tiempo, de hecho era cliente, pero sólo para comprar algún componente.

Yo te contesto como cliente. De vender ordenadores no vas a comer, ahora, si pones unos precios verdaderamente atractivos para reparaciones, ampliaciones y si logras llevar el mantenimiento del sofwares de unos cuantos clientes, puedes ganar mucho dinero.

Tengo un familiar lejano que es informático y comenzó sin darse de alta a prestar servicios de mantenimiento a empresas ( pequeños negocios) y a vender algún ordenador importando componentes de china y montándolos él más baratos.
Tenía un garage alquilado donde tenía el material. Pagaba unos 100 euros al mes. No lo tenía abierto al público, lo tiene para taller y tener el material
Al año se dio de alta y sigue sobre todo llevando el mantenimiento de varios negocios, sigue importando piezas y montando ordenadores...Trabaja mucho, pero más barato que los demás y ahí está el secreto. 

Un gran error a la hora de montar un negocio suele ser el local, se pagan unos alquileres totalmente descomunales, y así uno no puede salir adelante.

Si puedes un sitio pequeño y muy económico. Y sobre todo: buenos precios.

Yo estaba harto de que me pidieran de arreglar el ordenador más de lo que valía y al final ahora me lo hago todo yo, desde instalar harward al sofware, en este caso el linux.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Taxidermista (14 Feb 2011)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> ... y a vender algún ordenador importando componentes de china...



Llevo años importando componentes y nunca conocí a nadie que comprase ese tipo de material en China. Quizás podría alquilar medio contenedor para traer material de Taiwan, pero no sé si eso cabría en un garaje.


----------



## dabuti (14 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Resulta que me he metido en la pagina de la red de franquicias APP, y, mirando mirando, he visto que no cuesta muchos dinero montarla (6000 eruos acondicionar local), y dicen que tu te quedas con todo el dinero que ganas, supongo que ellos se quedaran con una cuota fija mensual.
> 
> Que opinais de estas tiendas? lo veis como una buena opcion?




Davitín, creo que en APP necesitan informáticos, no seguratas.


----------



## madmaxmasalla (14 Feb 2011)

hace poco lei en este foro un comentario muy acertado:

si necesitas una franquicia para montar un negocio, mejor no lo habras
para montar un negocio hay q conocer el sector y asi no tener q pasar por la franquicia

yo creo q el tema es la reparacion
q la gente no piense q les va a salir mas caro reparar q uno nuevo

pero supongo q para ganar dinero reparando hay q ser un crack........


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2011)

madmaxmasalla dijo:


> hace poco lei en este foro un comentario muy acertado:
> 
> si necesitas una franquicia para montar un negocio, mejor no lo habras
> para montar un negocio hay q conocer el sector y asi no tener q pasar por la franquicia
> ...



Que coño, hoy dia no se repara nada, todo es a base de modulos.

Le metes una maquinita de esas que te dice el codigo de error del ordenador y ya sabes lo que tiene.

El resto es saber como funciona una de estas maquinas y poco mas, cuando el fallo del ordenador es el hardware, son todo casos "de libro", no hay mas misterio.

Lo de traer piezas de china para montar equipos lo estuve pensando yo seriamente hace tiempo, de echo encontre algunas direcciones de fabricas que vendian al por mayor, digo fabricas no paginas de ebay ni esas mierdas...haciendo el pedido directamente a las fabricas/mayoristas es como sacas las piezas por 4 perras...pero si es para hacer comercio luego te sangran con aranceles por aqui y por alla.

Ahora, si si son unos pocos ordenadores los que vas a montar, entonces igual puedes traer piezas sueltas y a lo mejor te sale rentable al montarlos tu, a saber.

Las tiendas esas que cerraron...habria que ver el alquiler que pagaban o si se metieron en algun prestamo gordo para empezar que luego les costaba mucho devolver.

Con un alquiler pequeño de 200 o 300 euros en un pueblo pequeño donde no haya otra tienda de informatica, y con un capital hecho con ahorros y no con credito, igual la cosa es factible.


----------



## Nothing (14 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Que coño, hoy dia no se repara nada, todo es a base de modulos.
> 
> Le metes una maquinita de esas que te dice el codigo de error del ordenador y ya sabes lo que tiene.



Ya la he buscao en el google y he encargado varias. ¿ Quieres alguna ? :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## almorcho (14 Feb 2011)

Hay que ver las barbaridades que le decis al chaval los clase media-alta de este foro

Debes conocer algo el sector con la franquicia empiezas
No olvides dar servicio
Y si entrase alguno que dice que no es tonto, le mandas al MM, ECI o similares

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Humungus (14 Feb 2011)

Lo unico que puedo decir es que hay un monton de locales vacios pintados de verde de lo que fueron algun dia tiendas APP informatica, asique no deben funcionar muy bien en general.
Piensatelo antes de palmar pasta en ese mercado de la informatica que es muy jodio, dicho esto por gente que tiene tiendas y que estan hartos del yo no soy tonto y demas rebaño y de caidas de precios en general y de clientes que creen que se les debe reparar su ordenador por la patilla y la hora de tecnico quieren que salga a precio de cuenco de arroz.
Suerte si decides continuar, ya nos contaras.


----------



## Rilakkuma (14 Feb 2011)

En mi calle hay un app y los precios son mas o menos competitivos, nada que ver con la estafa del MierdaMarkt o el Pccity.

Problema, nunca tienen nada. Funcionan bajo pedido hasta para un misero ratón o disco duro. Con mucha suerte 2 días, si te pilla fin de semana te puedes comer hasta 5 de espera.

Coges el ordenador, haces una busqueda del producto que necesites y lo encuentras mas barato online si o si. Lo pides y en 24h lo tienes en casa sin bajar a la calle siquiera.


----------



## vaya tinta (24 Mar 2011)

*la franquicia vaya tinta te apoyara en todo momento*

Hola si lo que quieres es montar una tienda de informática lo primero que debes hacer es ver que es lo que mas te conviene, y manejar todas las posibilidades posibles. La informática nos acompaña en la vida cotidiana y cada vez mas y mas hogares tienen un ordenador, una impresora, escaner... ¿por que no vas a poder abastecer esas necesidades? Ademas en vaya tinta te damos la opcion no solo de venderle un cartucho a esa impresora, si no, si necesita otra, ¿por que no se la puedes vender? gracias a acuerdos comerciales con otras marcas no solo nos dedicamos a la venta de consumibles, ademas tenemos otros productos, como: ordenadores, portatiles, impresoras.. etc a parte d otros muchos servicios: recuperacion de datos, creación de pag. web... Te invito a que visites nuestra pagina Vaya Tinta Mayorista informatica, franquicia, cartucho reciclado y que solicites informacion sin ningun compromiso.
Un saludo


----------



## Javiersinmiedo (24 Mar 2011)

Te sugiero que busques "app tribunales"..., infocoste es una escision de app....

El problema basico son los precios que ofrecen en web con constantes cambios devido a las divisas, y esas correcciones parece ser que las tiene que asumir el franquiciado, entre otras cosillas.....


----------



## Deibis (26 Mar 2011)

pero todavía hay alguien que compra componentes informáticos en app, pcbox, etc... en vez de en internet?


----------



## furia porcina (26 Mar 2011)

Yo hace un mes me acerqué a la tienda de App más cercana de mi barrio para comprar un reproductor multimedia (Un WD live). La tienda es pequeña y destila sencillez, así como los que trabajan allí (supongo que son los franquiciados) tampoco da la sensación de estar forrándose.

Total, que me acerco preguntando por el susodicho aparato y lo inevitable en esa franquicia, no hay stock, pero he tenido suerte porque justo cierran los pedidos en 1 hora y podría tenerlo el lunes (estábamos a jueves). Eso sí, tendría que dar una señal del 10%. Claro, en ese punto me echo para atrás, porque para no llevármelo ya o al menos tenerlo para el fin de semana prefiero mirar en otro lado. Incluso podría tenerlo antes pidiéndolo a Alternate, y ya si me diese el punto incluso ir allí a comprarlo (vivo en Madrid).

Entonces les digo que me lo pienso, que para no tenerlo ya lo miro en otra tienda. Entonces me dicen que si no dejan el pedido cerrado ya, pasaría al siguiente turno de pedidos (tienen unos días concretos para hacer los pedidos y para las entregas), y probablemente se me iría a la semana mínimo. Nada les digo que prefiero pensármelo, de todos modos.

Cuando ya me iba me comentan que tenían en stock otro modelo, un LG que habían pedido para Navidades y que el que lo encargó nunca vino a recoger. Que me rebajaban 10 euros y me lo llevaba (Costaba 125 y me lo dejaban en 115). Y ahí el hombre me cuenta sus penas:

Me comenta que se lo quieren quitar de encima, que se conforman con recuperar lo que pagaron por él, por eso el descuento que no llegaba al 10%. En definitiva márgenes que no llegan al 10%. Eso estaría bien si pudieras hacer devoluciones, pero no es así, si pides algo y no lo vendes te lo comes con patatas, en un sector que además está en constante renovación. Como se te despiste algo un par de meses, ya es imposible venderlo sin palmar pasta.

Por esa razón es por la que estaban pidiendo señales, para asegurar de algún modo los pedidos. Es decir que sal final , si no quieres quedarte con el muerto de pedidos sin recoger, te ves obligado a pedir señal por cosas como un disco duro o un teclado (rídiculo), cosas que tienes a patadas disponibles para comprar en cualquier lado, para aún por encima tener que esperar varios días. Pues no veas lo que anima las ventas ese tipo de prácticas... Para eso, te vas a internet y te lo pillas en cualquier tienda online y lo mismo en 24-48 horas lo tienes en casa. Al final estás tan condicionado por la Franquicia que te conviertes en un dependiente que asume riesgos. 

A lo que voy, lo tienen montado de tal manera que es difícil competir con la mayoría de tiendas del sector que al menos te permiten la compra online (en app no se puede). Al final tienen que competir por precio y eso supone unos estrechísmos márgenes para los franquiciados. Además hablamos de que el usuario de informática es más abierto a la compra online, no está dirigido a viejecitas que necesitan ir a comprar a la tienda de la esquina. Creo sinceramente que a APP le quedan dos telediarios, y ya me sorprende que todavía sobreviva.

Sinceramente, para estar así, casi es mejor montarte por tu cuenta un "paco systems" y buscarte la vida con los proveedores, negociar precios, condiciones, poder elegir entre varios y seguro que consigues mejores condiciones. Pero claro, tendrías que posicionar el negocio y eso ya exige algo más que la solución fácil de franquiciarte.

Por cierto, al final después de consultar en casa el modelo en cuestión, y valorar positivamente sus características, precio y tal, me lo terminé llevando. Por cierto, las cosas ya tienen que ir mal para no conseguir colocarlo en un mes y medio.

Bueno, creo que después de mi mensaje ya tienes claro cual es mi consejo.


----------



## furia porcina (26 Mar 2011)

Deibis dijo:


> pero todavía hay alguien que compra componentes informáticos en app, pcbox, etc... en vez de en internet?



Si está a mejor precio, y está en stock, me pilla una tienda cerca de casa, no es mucho sacrificio. Lo malo es que casi nunca hay stock...


----------



## inmi_soy (26 Mar 2011)

Deibis dijo:


> pero todavía hay alguien que compra componentes informáticos en app, pcbox, etc... en vez de en internet?



Yo compro en app, puesto que ahí mismo instalo el pedido en mención.

Los que pueden instalarlo me imagino que ese no sera problema para ellos pero para mi si lo es.

Tengo excelente relación con los franquiciados, asi que te comento lo siguiente.

Que algunos productos lo compran en otro lados y asi consiguen dar un mejor precio que el que podrian obtener en la central de la franquicia.

Asi que ya sabes.


----------



## trancos123 (28 Mar 2011)

inmi_soy dijo:


> Yo compro en app, puesto que ahí mismo instalo el pedido en mención.
> 
> Los que pueden instalarlo me imagino que ese no sera problema para ellos pero para mi si lo es.
> 
> ...



Otra opcion es posicionarte en tu zona, enterarte de todo el tema de los proveedores y luego dar la patada a los de la franquicia (en los ultimos años he visto a unos cuantos negocios hacer esto mismo).


----------



## pir (20 May 2013)

cadrilo dijo:


> Yo hace un mes me acerqué a la tienda de App más cercana de mi barrio para comprar un reproductor multimedia (Un WD live). La tienda es pequeña y destila sencillez, así como los que trabajan allí (supongo que son los franquiciados) tampoco da la sensación de estar forrándose.
> 
> Total, que me acerco preguntando por el susodicho aparato y lo inevitable en esa franquicia, no hay stock, pero he tenido suerte porque justo cierran los pedidos en 1 hora y podría tenerlo el lunes (estábamos a jueves). Eso sí, tendría que dar una señal del 10%. Claro, en ese punto me echo para atrás, porque para no llevármelo ya o al menos tenerlo para el fin de semana prefiero mirar en otro lado. Incluso podría tenerlo antes pidiéndolo a Alternate, y ya si me diese el punto incluso ir allí a comprarlo (vivo en Madrid).
> 
> ...



No tienen stock porque al tener productos sin vender pierden dinero. 

Hace 6 años eran muy muy lentos con el tema de los pedidos de productos nuevos. Yo compré un ordenador y una impresora en una tienda APP Informática, y estuve esperando el portátil 3 semanas y la impresora más de 4 semanas. Si siguen con la misma política otros competidores se los comen con patatas para el tema de venta de productos. Digamos por ejemplo PcComponentes.


----------



## plakaplaka (20 May 2013)

Yo compro allí porque les conozco hace años y son buena gente. Por aquello de que existan tiendas físicas, y algún paisano se gane la vida dándome un servicio.
Sin embargo, estoy un poco quemado y no se si volveré. La última vez no tenían en stock ni una triste fuente de alimentación mini-atx (no una en concreto: ninguna), y al venirme cascada la de la caja que les compré tuve que comprar otra en otra tienda para no esperar una semana a la llegada del pedido. 
Los precios no son nada del otro mundo, y la compra online ha dado la vuelta a la tortilla en el tema de la demora en tener el producto en casa, y la atención personalizada no es superior a lo que uno pueda ver sobre los productos en media hora de google, así que lo único que justifica ya comprar en ese tipo de tiendas es que te tramiten ellos los RMA en caso de fallo en garantía.


----------

